# Ponds and Water Gardens > Pond Fish >  String algae

## brodec01

Hey guys, new to this and ponds around a year old. Quick question about barley straw and string algae.. 1 will it actually cure it? Water is crystal clear but I have 1 sturgeon and I've Been told they can get caught in it? I've had barley straw bails in there around 3 months and I'm not sure when to remove them & replenish? Thanks




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gary R

Hi and welcome to fish-keeping.com brodec01 

You are recommend to replace your barley straw every 4 to 6 months to keep it in tip top condition and make sure you have good aeration in your pond for this to work.

Regards
Gary.

----------

*gmkpl11* (12-07-2019)

----------


## lost

Welcome to fish keeping mate gary is the pond man  :lol:

----------

